# Can't reset DLink N150 router



## annieperson (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a dlink N150 Home Router. For the past few days I have not been able to connect to my modem. i have tried to unplug and restart them. I spoke with my internet service provider and after trying a few things he says that my modem is fine. he said it most likely my router. He advised me to reset it.

So I looked up the instructions and it said to push the little reset button on the back and reinstall. So that done, I inserted the installation disk into my laptop and proceeded with the installation of it again but now I am getting caught up on Step 3 of 6.

So Step 2 and 3 is where I connect my laptop to the router and then plug the power outlet into the back of the router. It then says that is Locating Router. After a few minutes, I get the following msg:

_Router Setup requires your new router to be confgured with the deafult username and password_

_Follow These Steps_
_Restore your router's factory defaults (for information on how to restore your new router's factory defaults, consult your new router's documentation_

Am I missing something? I cannot get past Step 3 of the installation but is there something else I should be doing? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

annieperson - Welcome to TSF,

Let's reconfigure your DLink router and start all over again. There's no need to use the DLink CD.

RESET the router again to factory default setting by pushing the reset button and follow this guide. Here's another helpful guide as well.

An update will be nice.


----------



## irdaneel (Jan 11, 2011)

My experience with D-link router resets tells me that you may not be holding the reset button in for a long enough period of time to effect the reset. Mine takes about 10-20 seconds before it works, and my unit must be "unpowered". I've had routers that wanted to be plugged in to reset as well, so I suggest you try it both ways. But be patient in holding the button either way.


----------

